# Carpro PERL to restore faded trim?



## casti (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi guys,

I only see that this product works properly in tires, but in faded trim? Dilute 1:1? Works better than CG blue guard?

Thanks!


----------



## brodders1979 (Apr 17, 2017)

I'd say tires was it's secondary usage to trim






Sent from my SM-T825 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

Be careful with Perl on trim, make sure you wipe all the excess off. Otherwise you will end up with white staining that is an **** to remove. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I use perl 1:1 on tyres and trim and quite like the darkening effect but it's not too glossy.


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

I find it really effective on all black trim, but especially on older cars where for some reason the gel type trim restorers don't work well.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

How long do people find PERL lasts on external trim? I'm put DLUX on my own car and I've always used Auto Finesse Revive on other vehicles, I use PERL on tyres because I like the finish, but it doesn't seem to last all that well...


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

It's good on tyres but didn't fine it lasted well on trims probably because it's water based


----------



## paulb1976 (Nov 2, 2012)

solution finish all the way on faded trim , not cheap but a little goes a long way :thumb: great stuff.


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

do you apply with appcator please or MF cloth


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

can Dulx used on any thing like wheels and paint work or pastic


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

mb1 said:


> can Dulx used on any thing like wheels and paint work or pastic


Wheels and trim, yes - paintwork, not recommended, although I daresay it might work...


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

I clean the trim and car pro panel wipe Eraser


----------

